# EVERGREEN HYDRAULICS



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm posting this on the behalf of my friend, Richard Jacuez, owner of Evergreen Hydraulics in Montebello, Ca. 

He specializes in one-off custom set-up's and has been doing hydraulic work since the late 60's. He also can build body stands, mold suspension parts, custom 1/2" & 3/8" hardlines, custom length hoses, etc. He's slow as hell but his work is great.

A 2 pump/6 battery set-up will run you $2,400.00 Installed. This Includes:

Mild reinforcement
New coils
Chrome tank and motors
Group 31 batterys
Delta or Oil system dumps
6 switches
Under seat ground disc.
Hoses and all other hardware needed.

For $3,000.00 He will custom hardline the whole setup. 

If you're able to pay up front, he'll extend, mold and reinforce you're arms for free.

I will do my best to answer any questions on this thread. For direct contact with Richard, please call the shop at:

*EVERGREEN HYDRAULICS
(323) 972-0890*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Here's a few of the cars he's lifted in the past. Unfortuately I dont have pics of the set up's right now but I'll see what I can do as soon as I have time.
















LRM 7/06 Page 245...


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Evergreen has been around for a long time.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

do they have their own brand of pumps


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

No, each pump is built new and is designed for you're apllication using new parts. You won't see any logos or anything like that. It's all old school homie. 

He doe's have lots of OG Prestolite motors too. I wish I could find a pic.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 13 2006, 08:19 PM~5603834
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Evergreen has been around for a long time.
> *


a very long time :thumbsup:


----------



## CaddyOn3 (Jan 21, 2003)

Sounds like a cool dude. How much would a full frame wrap run? Also, how much to extend and reinforce upper arms?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Prices sound pretty reasonable


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyOn3_@Jun 16 2006, 01:10 AM~5616370
> *Sounds like a cool dude.  How much would a full frame wrap run?  Also, how much to extend and reinforce upper arms?
> *


$2500.00 for the frame, includes sandblasting. $250.00 to extend, mold, reinforce the arms. If you do both...more cheaper.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

he did some work for me on my old 68 caprice...it was coo... :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

How much to do Mild reinforcement?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

richard does some bad ass molding,,,,,,,,,he gets down


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Jun 22 2006, 09:31 AM~5650317-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, he's a damn good welder. He has a steady hand.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

FYI....

He is also knowledgeable in Aircraft hydraulics.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

now what are mild reinforcements. need to specify


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Jun 22 2006, 05:01 PM~5652868
> *now what are mild reinforcements. need to specify
> *


According to Richard, It's what he's able to access on the frame with a car that's not "frame-off". He recommends taking you're engine and front clip off so he can do you're crossmember.


----------



## Elizstoy (Oct 1, 2002)

Glad to hear he is still around. Its been awhile since i spoke to him. :biggrin:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 13 2006, 08:06 PM~5603729
> *Here's a few of the cars he's lifted in the past. Unfortuately I dont have pics of the set up's right now but I'll see what I can do as soon as I have time.
> 
> 
> ...


that caddy 3 wheel turns me on... I seen that shit in lrm and of corse i saw the lincoln... that had a hella sick setup :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

been there last year he`s a cool guy. I didnt know he did the gypsy rose :0 anyways heres some pics:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks Joost.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 22 2006, 07:44 PM~5652795
> *FYI....
> 
> He is also knowledgeable in Aircraft hydraulics.
> *


hell yeah, he was doing aircraft when it was just called hydraulics, lol.



back when that was all their was.


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah I remember seeing them in the hydo tech part of LRM showing off a Kandy blue cutlass hopper chrome undies that they built..Very Nice work!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

I was there last year with Raul from Dukes and i at one point i mentioned old school and he was like damn the younger generation and their old school, there is no old school, thats just lowridin like its supposed to be :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jun 25 2006, 03:24 PM~5666450
> *I was there last year with Raul from Dukes and i at one point i mentioned old school and he was like damn the younger generation and their old school, there is no old school, thats just lowridin like its supposed to be  :biggrin:
> *


 Yeah, that sounds like Richard :biggrin: I ALWAYZ get into it with with him with long ass debates. It's a losing battle for me :uh: 

Here's Tony's Car from Imperials that Just came out. This is what you can expect from Evergreen...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I thought Delta's were ugly untill I seen that :uh:


----------



## sdimpala64 (Oct 30, 2002)

How much would it be for him to wrap a 64 frame. The body is on the frame. Thanks


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdimpala64_@Jun 27 2006, 11:28 AM~5676800
> *How much would it be for him to wrap a 64 frame. The body is on the frame. Thanks
> *


On that, Give him a call homie (323) 888-8605


----------



## sdimpala64 (Oct 30, 2002)

Thanks Crenshaw's Finest. Are they cutting your 64?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdimpala64_@Jun 28 2006, 12:34 PM~5683437
> *Thanks Crenshaw's Finest. Are they cutting your 64?
> *


Not yet.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: cool set up


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

The shop is Re-locating right now, so any inquires you might have post them on here untill further notice. This will only be temporary.

Thanks.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Aug 3 2006, 03:49 PM~5898295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Again, 
Richard is trying to get settled right now but he's still doing work in the Montebello area. 

If any of you need anything let me know. He knows I posted this.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

I tried calling him no answer
I wanted to get a price on a full frame wrap

Ill try leaving a message


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRUID_@Aug 17 2006, 09:10 PM~5991094
> *I tried calling him no answer
> I wanted to get a price on a full frame wrap
> 
> ...


I just spoke to him a little while ago. It's around $2,500 for a full frame wrap. :biggrin: But talk to him, he'll work with you homie.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Thanks

Ill give him a call tomorrow


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Just got done with a Lincoln TC....shit was clean....

NEXT?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 22 2006, 05:42 PM~5652788
> *$450.00-$500.00
> Yeah, he's a damn good welder. He has a steady hand.
> *


im thinking of getting my Mild reinforcement soon.


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:cheesy: ok...how much for some G-body UPPER arms,extended,molded,re-inforced,& chromed....and LOWERS,molded & chromed (both for the front)......i'm in Atl.,GA


> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 27 2006, 08:34 AM~5675933
> *I thought Delta's were ugly untill I seen that :uh:
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Oct 6 2006, 08:02 AM~6317984
> *:cheesy: ok...how much for some G-body UPPER arms,extended,molded,re-inforced,& chromed....and LOWERS,molded & chromed (both for the front)......i'm in Atl.,GA
> *


*

Call Richard homie.  

Richard's been trying to organize setting up a new shop as of late but he is taking in new customers right now.

If you want great welding, and bad ass hardlines or aircraft work hit him up. He specializes in custom, one-off setups. He don't regularly do hoppers because he likes to be creative in detail but he will accept any work. He also dont care what your budget is or what club your from...he's down to help. Theres no politics here.

Evergreen Hydraulics has been around for YEARS and is very underated when it comes to publicity in the magazines.

Just remember...He's an old man and works alone by himself...so time is quality and he's slow, so be patient. 

He knows I write this for him and he tells me what to put. We are great friends. He's not computer savy, so he don't come on Layitlow. 

Here's his current working number: 310-595-8544

If any of you have a hard time getting a hold of him...hit me up cuz I'll get through to his old ass.  *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

awesome work from this shop... love the detail that shows up in the pics


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Jun 13 2006, 09:06 PM~5603729-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn bro, you must be a way more serious rider than me lol, cause I could not keep my eyes off of this one :0 I didnt even notice the caddy lmao :biggrin: 


:0 DAmnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn











ohh TTT :cheesy:


----------



## back yard boogie (Oct 31, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Richard is still availiable for any work you might have in Los Angeles...if you want quality hardline work....he can do it. almost 40 years of experiance...call him at (310) 595-8544 tell him Angel referred you.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## desert_bek (Nov 7, 2005)

Do they have a shop adress?? How much do you think to hard line my currendt setup, it's a 2 pump with a whammy pump, and some faucet style slowdowns??

LMK don't want to bug him.


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

BIG PROPS TO EVERGREEN HYDRAULICS , BIG WHATS UP TO IMPERIALS CC. MAN I MISS SEEING THE GYPSY ROSE.. WHEN I WAS GROWING UP IN MIRA LOMA,CA MY NEIGHBOR DOWN THE STREET WAS VINCENT VALADEZ COUSIN TO JESSE VALADEZ AND I USED TO SEE THE GYPSY ROSE ALL THE TIME MAN THAT THING IS A MASTER PIECE BIG PROPS ON THE ROSE ! KEEP IT UP GUYS ...PS. EVERGREEN DOES AWESOME WORK I MEMBER THE SET UP ON THE ROSE IS KICK ASS !


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

*EVERGREEN has 2 cars in the current issue of LRM. "Beauty Mark" and "Black Dog" - who got setup of the month. Check'em out!

Over 30 years experiance with juice.

Richard who works alone, will do a one off custom 2 gate, 6 bat setup completely hard lined with everything for $3000.00 plus the cost of chrome. Squares, gauges, NOS parts are extra. Not just a simple t fitting with hard lined returns, but a FULLY CUSTOM SHOW HOOKUP for you. He asked me to put this on Layitlow, so let him know you saw this on here. If you're able to pay up front, he'll extend, mold and reinforce you're arms for free!!!!

Richard's current working number is 323-972-0890 anytime before 8pm PST

Also availiable for housecalls depending on the work...just call him  
*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Mar 29 2007, 04:23 AM~7575195
> *BIG PROPS TO EVERGREEN HYDRAULICS , BIG WHATS UP TO IMPERIALS CC. MAN I MISS SEEING THE GYPSY ROSE.. WHEN I WAS GROWING UP IN MIRA LOMA,CA MY NEIGHBOR DOWN THE STREET WAS VINCENT VALADEZ COUSIN TO JESSE VALADEZ AND I USED TO SEE THE GYPSY ROSE ALL THE TIME MAN THAT THING IS A MASTER PIECE BIG PROPS ON THE ROSE ! KEEP IT UP GUYS ...PS. EVERGREEN DOES AWESOME WORK I MEMBER THE SET UP ON THE ROSE IS KICK ASS !
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

AND BTW,

Most shops right now are dealin' with hop set up's. Though Richard can get you on your back bumper, Evergreen specializes in SHOW quality work.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 31 2006, 04:52 PM~6081947
> *TTT
> *


 :0


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jun 25 2006, 03:24 PM~5666450
> *I was there last year with Raul from Dukes and i at one point i mentioned old school and he was like damn the younger generation and their old school, there is no old school, thats just lowridin like its supposed to be  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

is he still in montebello? also what the usual turn around time i know he takes his time to create prefection but what the turn around time look like.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@May 2 2007, 11:05 AM~7819124
> *is he still in montebello? also what the usual turn around time i know he takes his time to create prefection but what the turn around time look like.
> *


Yes, he's in Montebello.

Time depends on what you want. Time is quality. But trust me, you'll be happy.


----------



## PARKINGLOTPIMPN (Apr 17, 2007)

DOES EVERGREEN HYDRAULICS PUT LIFTS ON FRONT WHEEL DRIVES VEHICLES THATS WHAT I HAVE. AND ID LIKE TO LIFT MY RIDE BUT IS FWD SOMETHING HE WOULD CHALLENGE.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PARKINGLOTPIMPN_@May 3 2007, 06:57 PM~7830056
> *DOES EVERGREEN HYDRAULICS PUT LIFTS ON FRONT WHEEL DRIVES VEHICLES THATS WHAT I HAVE. AND ID LIKE TO LIFT MY RIDE BUT IS FWD SOMETHING HE WOULD CHALLENGE.
> *


Can you give us you name and number so Richard can call you to talk about your car? He's lifted a PT Cruiser that was featured in LRM and many other FWD's. It's not a problem, he said he'll lift it for the best ride possible. He said he'd like to talk to you.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt for old man Richard!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Aug 3 2006, 04:49 PM~5898295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 25 2006, 08:57 PM~6445728
> *Call Richard homie.
> 
> Richard's been trying to organize setting up a new shop as of late but he is taking in new customers right now.
> ...


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 13 2006, 10:06 PM~5603729
> *Here's a few of the cars he's lifted in the past. Unfortuately I dont have pics of the set up's right now but I'll see what I can do as soon as I have time.
> 
> 
> ...



:0 I was at his shop the day that caddy was brought in for a frame pull cause something happened. lol, he got me to help him move a 64 body.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by foey_@May 18 2007, 09:02 PM~7934089
> *:0 I was at his shop the day that caddy was brought in for a frame pull cause something happened.  lol, he got me to help him move a 64 body.
> *


YEAH, THE OWNER OF THAT CADDY HOPS THE SHIT OUTTA IT.


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

HOW MUCH FOR A WAMMY SET UP WITH TWO DUMPS, HARDLINE WANT IT TO LOOK CLEAN NOT ALL OVER DONE? :dunno:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@May 22 2007, 05:33 PM~7958265
> *HOW MUCH FOR A WAMMY SET UP WITH TWO DUMPS, HARDLINE WANT IT TO LOOK CLEAN NOT ALL OVER DONE? :dunno:
> *


Two dumps?....I don't think thats a good idea but tell us more. Type of car, what you want to do..cruise, hop, 3 wheel? How many batts, etc.


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

SOMEHTING THAT LOOKS REALLY CLEAN ALLS I NEED IS FRONT IN BACK NO THREE WHEEL AND NO HOPPING ALL MY TRUNCK IS MOLDED AND KANDY SO I JUST WANT A CLEAN SETUP WITH 4 BATTIERS WHAT DO YOU THINK :dunno:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Hes out in heseria ca now very good friend even tho he talks alot of shit lol bomb ass work and prices


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Current working number 
13239720890 evergreen hydraulics


----------



## HOP AND SERVE (Mar 20, 2011)

i get all my parts and frame patterns from richard an build hoppers he is the best at what he does he is always down to help out anyone anytime even 2 in the morning :thumbsup: jus give him a call he will hook you up with a good deal


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Richard my ****** lol if you want good deals hit up very reasonable


----------



## HOP AND SERVE (Mar 20, 2011)

Clean ass work...single pump 60 impala doin 110


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Here's a few of the cars he's lifted in the past. Unfortuately I dont have pics of the set up's right now but I'll see what I can do as soon as I have time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that Lac is under construction...


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## impala rider (Sep 26, 2009)

I have been looking for RICHARD for 8years. He disappeared from Montbello with my 65 impala frame. I was pits!!! Come to find out the man got sick and closed down. Thanks to the site I was able to get a hold of me. The old man remembered me and the day I took my frame. He explained what had happened and wants to make it right. I've seen his work. I'm going to have him finish off the work on my g body frame.


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Is he still around?


----------

